# 55 gallon planted tank.



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are some pics of my old 55 gallon planted tank, I got rid of it when I went salty!


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Crap put this in the wrong section! Sorry, how can I move this?


----------

